# cruise at college cyclery(sact.)



## sensor (Jul 29, 2008)

if anyones interested theres a ride in sacramento on 8/9/08 6pm(or so)
starting at college cyclery
2760 21st St.
Sacramento, CA 95818
if anyone needs info call 916-456-2042 and ask for adam
hopefully well see you there!


----------



## sensor (Aug 4, 2008)

anyone considering this one?


----------



## mre straightbar (Aug 4, 2008)

i think ill round up a few folk and come out


----------



## sensor (Aug 4, 2008)

good to hear it!


----------

